# Vendee Islands



## 96312 (Sep 16, 2005)

Going down to Vendee this July & we fancy staying on one of the islands off the coast
Noirmoutier en l'Ile, Ile De Re.
Has anybody got any recommendations or other sites in Vendee.

Steve


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I;ve trying to get on these for ages but the missus is not to keen on the effort. They do look extemely interesting places to visit and I too look forward to the answers to your questions because one day I shall stamp my authority on this relationship so she knows who the dominant male is. 8) (Please don't mention this to her 'cos she'll kill me  )


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

Try La Yole at St Jean de Monts. Takes Camping Cheques. We stay there with our daughter. Nice site with excellent swimming pool.
Noirmoutier has a good market on a Friday I think.


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

Noirmoutier en l'Ile, not really an island as such, but quite a nice day out. 
A bit like Whitley Bay on a good day.

There on one or two pics in my album :lol:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Don't forget Ile D'Oleron, south of Re. Easy to get to on the free bridge, good sites (La Brande for instance) http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=569

and a good aire at Boyardville http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=90

super beaches, and oysters & mussells :wink:


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Hi Steve

We are heading down there also in late June/early July. I was just about to ask the same questions as you but you beat me to it. :lol: 

Come join us for a beer if you spot us  

Trevor


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Ile D'Oleron definitely, take you bikes as there are some nice back lane rides
We have stayed at the aire in Boyardville and found it ok


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi, yes the Boyardville aire on Ile D'Oleron is a nice one.

More info on a good book and aires on Ile De Noirmoutier, La Rochelle and Marans in a previous post of mine....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-235652-vendee.html#235652

pete


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Ile de Ré gets very busy in the main holiday season - normally August.

Looks like we might be heading to the Vendée in a weeks' time  We might trot over to the islands if we have time.

Gerald


----------



## JSR (Mar 3, 2006)

Visited all three islands many times (I'lle de Noirmoutier/I'lle de Re/I'lle d'Orleron) . Each has it's own charm but my favourite is the I'lle d'Orleron. Suppose a downside might be that it is the furthest South for you to travel to if you're pushed for time.

I always stay on the Aires, there are plenty on all the islands - take a look at: www.campingcar-infos.com where you can see descriptions/photographs/GPS coordinates of all the Aires.

If you have sufficient time why not do them all?! Start with Noirmoutier then bimble southwards on the coast road to I'lle de Re. After leaving there stop in La Rochelle for a lunch of moules frites and glass of Muscadet before moving on down to I'lle de Oleron.

On the way home you could try and fit in a trip to the Puy du Fou, (Near Les Herbiers) absolutely incredible place for a day out. Also on Friday and Saturday evenings they hold the Cine-Scenie, totally mind-blowing (It starts at 2230 and finishes just after midnight but you can stay in your van in the car park afterwards. Have a look at www.puydufou.com.

Hope this helps.

Cheers,

Jack


----------



## 96312 (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks for the info - all.
Once I have had a chat with the better half this evening, We will plan our route / decision.
We will be down there from 20th July to 2nd August if anybody else is there come & have a beer / bottle of wine.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Texas said:


> Noirmoutier en l'Ile, not really an island as such, but quite a nice day out.
> A bit like Whitley Bay on a good day.
> 
> There on one or two pics in my album :lol:


Off topic, but why is there no link to your album Texas

Ralph


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

ralph-dot said:


> Texas said:
> 
> 
> > Noirmoutier en l'Ile, not really an island as such, but quite a nice day out.
> ...


Because Im not clever enough :?


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

Hi, I can't tell about sites/aires as when I was down that way last we stayed at Pornic further up the coast. We did however visit Noirmoutier but i recommend that you do not try to cross using the causway as it was extremely potholed and narrow along with half the local populace parked at all angles on, half on and off the road!

I can recommend calling in to see the U-Boat pens at St Nazaire if passing, easy to get to turn just before the road bridge over the estuary. Also close by is the lock gates made famous by the HMS Cambeltown raid.

Enjoy your trip 

Pete.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> do not try to cross using the causway as it was extremely potholed and narrow along with half the local populace parked at all angles on, half on and off the road!


Thats because they have all stopped to do a bit of low tide cockling, yummy.

Much more fun than going over the bridge


----------



## danielf (May 11, 2005)

*Vendee*

Hi All,

We too are looking forward to a couple of weeks in the Vendee, leaving next Monday(bank holiday) for our honeymoon... can't wait.....

We are looking forward to some nice R&R and beach walking...

Daniel.


----------



## 104632 (May 21, 2007)

*Sables d'olonne*

[align=center]A place i would recommend is les sables d'olonne and across it, is La chaume which is a fishermen harbour. Absolutely brilliant and fresh fish to buy and BBQ in the evening!


----------



## JSR (Mar 3, 2006)

Enjoy your honeymoon in the Vendee Daniel, you're coming at the right time as it's still fairly quiet in terms of tourists but everthing is open. If you're interested in the weather forecast, try: www.vendee.fr. On the right hand side of the front page click "Voir le meteo" and choose the place nearest to where you're going then click on "Toute le meteo" and get a 7 day forecast. I've found it pretty reliable as far as these things can be.

CXheeers,

Jack


----------



## MickC (May 10, 2005)

2 years ago stayed on Nourmoutier with our 2 young boys, 7+8, for 10 days. Initial plan was to stay a week but liked it so much stayed the extra bit. Bring your bikes - wonderful safe cycling. Beautiful beaches.
Very busy on market day in Nourmoutier itself, Tuesday I think, and the place is jammers with long traffic jams - use the bikes. Very good aquarium and interesting old town. Would go back again. 
Have a great trip.


----------

